# Exception beim starten von Java3d Apps



## taouri (17. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

Leider kann ich keine Java3D Applikationen ausführen, da ich jedesmal beim Starten eine Exception bekomme. Im Internet habe ich nirgends eine Lösung gesehen, obwohl das Problem anscheinend bekannt ist (auch hier im Forum). Folgende Exception wird ausgelöst:


```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no j3dcore-d3d in jav
a.library.path
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)
        at javax.media.j3d.NativePipeline$1.run(NativePipeline.java:189)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at javax.media.j3d.NativePipeline.loadLibrary(NativePipeline.java:180)
        at javax.media.j3d.NativePipeline.loadLibraries(NativePipeline.java:137)

        at javax.media.j3d.MasterControl.loadLibraries(MasterControl.java:948)
        at javax.media.j3d.VirtualUniverse.<clinit>(VirtualUniverse.java:280)
        at HelloJava3Da.<init>(HelloJava3Da.java:47)
        at HelloJava3Da.main(HelloJava3Da.java:78)
```

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie man das Problem beheben könnte?


Danke im Voraus

taouri


----------



## Marco13 (17. Jul 2007)

Ja mal ganz pragmatisch: Bist du sicher, dass Java3D bei dir richtig installiert ist?
https://java3d.dev.java.net/binary-builds.html


----------



## taouri (17. Jul 2007)

Ja, eigentlich schon, ich hab den Standardinstaller (nicht binary) benutzt. Der hat auch korrekt installiert. Die Klassen kennt er auch, sonst hätte er ja nicht compiliert. Und während der Installation hat er auch (zumindest bin ich da ziemlich sicher) die nötigen dlls überspielt...


----------

